# Historic Anonimo - watch you wearing?



## Triton

This thread was needed here, IMHO ...



















Professionale GMT b-)


----------



## phunky_monkey

We kind of had one here, but the title is in need of an update!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/what-you-wearing-5-8-13-a-859067.html


----------



## NWP627




----------



## lorsban

phunky_monkey said:


> We kind of had one here, but the title is in need of an update!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/what-you-wearing-5-8-13-a-859067.html


Good call, brother!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stew77

*These have been getting wrist time lately.

*


----------



## whywatch9

can't help to mention - that's a really nice looking strap!!!

Please tell us the maker and where can i get one??? either that or your pictures~~~~~~



Triton said:


> This thread was needed here, IMHO ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professionale GMT b-)


----------



## phunky_monkey

I miss having a Pro in the stable. Brilliant piece Triton!


----------



## Triton

Thanks guys! b-)

I bought this straps and a lot of my other ones *here*. :-!

And btw, Militare today ...


----------



## whywatch9

Thanks~

really enjoy your pictures~ can't wait to see what's for tomorrow~~


----------



## SBD




----------



## jeremydw

1.5 years in on this one, and I am still loving it...almost all of my wrist time goes to this guy. Perfect.


----------



## glengoyne17

Still this one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Mille back on the wrist after a few weeks off :-!


----------



## lorsban

phunky_monkey said:


> Mille back on the wrist after a few weeks off :-!


Cool! What's that logo there?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phunky_monkey

lorsban said:


> Cool! What's that logo there?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. This is a Japan SE featuring the Fleur-de-lis, and it's one of my favourite features of the watch.


----------



## PeterA

Great watch :-!


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## jynl




----------



## jeremydw




----------



## stew77

*The Bronze Polluce 10 Anni over the weekend...love this thread!

*


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Bronze

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## jeremydw




----------



## ericfeuer

Well I have sold off most of my 6 Nimos with the Bronze Polluce leaving last week...Now Im down to this and my Pro Crono which will not get sold....This one, well ya never know..


----------



## jeremydw

ericfeuer said:


> Well I have sold off most of my 6 Nimos with the Bronze Polluce leaving last week...Now Im down to this and my Pro Crono which will not get sold....This one, well ya never know..
> View attachment 1202182


I hear ya. I tend to get totally sucked into a brand: buy, buy, buy, and then sort through what I really like and want to keep. Only 2 Nimos here: Mille and the Sailor Diver. Probably not going to get another (though that Tru Blu looks really tempting, haven't tried a Nimo Chrono yet). Put the Sailor on a Sail cloth strap (I know...kind of cheesy, but...)


----------



## kroko

Here is mine...Tru Blu on a Lancaster strap


----------



## darby11

On chopping block


----------



## RICH61703

all of mine are on the chopping block now


----------



## kroko

This is a gorgeous shot. Nice strap too!


----------



## Triton

Pro GMT for the weekend! :-!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Nice combo, and brilliant shot Triton!


----------



## Kromag

Opera Meccana Deep Blue Millemetri 054/199


----------



## lorsban

Kromag, that combo with the brown strap is tops. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kromag

lorsban said:


> Kromag, that combo with the brown strap is tops.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Hehe, thanks lorsban. I can't seem to find the dang strap since my last mini vacation. I miss it. I'll have another look through my luggage and a couple of drawers to see if I can find it sheesh! 

Wearing bracelet version today


----------



## korneevy

Vintage on gunny's dark oil, superb strap and craftsmanship...


----------



## Calicuz831

One of the best bracelets there is


----------



## Calicuz831

2004 trilogeo


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Drass

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## darby11




----------



## Triton

On a Gunny 74 ...


----------



## phunky_monkey

Great combo, and beautiful shot too!


----------



## Kromag

phunky_monkey said:


> Great combo, and beautiful shot too!


+1
It really is. That is just another example of the uniqueness/greatness of Anonimo.


----------



## lorsban

D-date on Kain Heritage. Finally figured out how to install that thick strap! Haha


----------



## phunky_monkey

If I was left with only one watch for the rest of my days, I don't think I'd complain too much if this was it :-!


----------



## lorsban

phunky_monkey said:


> If I was left with only one watch for the rest of my days, I don't think I'd complain too much if this was it :-!


Damn bro! That looks GOOD

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks mate, love the thing :-!


----------



## lorsban

Stupid stupid me for including the bracelet when I sold my Metri. Damn damn damn



Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kromag

nelsondevicenci said:


> [/URL]


Nice one Nelson.
We must have more pics of this! The strap with blue stitching and a lume shot. Check out that detail. What are its dimensions?


----------



## phunky_monkey

lorsban said:


> Stupid stupid me for including the bracelet when I sold my Metri. Damn damn damn
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


If I ever sold the Polluce, the bracelet would not be going with it!


----------



## Triton




----------



## phunky_monkey

^ Stunning!


----------



## longstride

Well last week my Militare Chrono first edition was out and about...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## primerak

some real classics in that line up Nelson. Fantastic


----------



## darby11




----------



## Sexitano




----------



## Kromag

primerak said:


> some real classics in that line up Nelson. Fantastic


+1


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## Paff

Any strap suggestions?


----------



## Kromag

Paff said:


> Any strap suggestions?


Black with red or teal stitching?


----------



## Akerue

Kromag said:


> Black with red or teal stitching?


Nah!! I would go all out and rock a red strap with light blue stitching!! :-d

Just kidding... (not really...)


----------



## primerak

Great piece. A vintage brown/reddish leather could work nicely



Paff said:


> Any strap suggestions?


----------



## darby11




----------



## laughinggull

POLLUCE Navy Green


----------



## TheRegulator




----------



## primerak

Bronze b4 broze was cool...timeless.


----------



## snpr9696




----------



## ericfeuer

Here is what WILL BE on the wrist today once USPS shows up this am....pic borrowed from the WEB:


----------



## rpburi

Here is what I am wearing today  Still one of my favs!


----------



## TheRegulator

primerak said:


> Bronze b4 broze was cool...timeless.


I remember seeing my first Anonimo bronze at an AD before my watch lust kicked into high gear. Always remembered it and was happy to grab a bronze example last year.


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## Kromag

ericfeuer said:


>


That has got to be one of the trippiest watches I've ever seen. There's just so much that's unique about it. It almost looks like it is on a left hand but it's not!


----------



## snpr9696

On an Ostrich SNPRStrap


----------



## DDD3333

SNPR...wow, that is a really stunning strap!! Beautiful combination!


----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## jynl




----------



## murphy j

This one, as soon as it get's here. Bought and paid for, the seller is shipping tomorrow. I'm excited, I never should have gotten rid of the first one I had.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Militare 2004


----------



## lorsban

Haven't taken this off since I put on the bracelet.


----------



## CrispinRobles

Awesome photography and awesome watch. Love the strap.


----------



## micahpop

Hey Guys,

1st post. My new-to-me Militare Crono.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Congrats mate, and welcome! Fine choice you've made, one of the iconic pieces from Anonimo.

I had a yellow dial and sold it...now am looking for another Militare. Should have kept the first one!


----------



## lorsban

micahpop said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 1st post. My new-to-me Militare Crono.
> 
> View attachment 1259559


Welcome! Nice Militare!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedvsmonkey

Are you looking for a Militare Manual Wind or an Automatico? I have a Militare Manual Wind but I'm looking for a Millimetri or a D-date.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Nice Nice Nice!!!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

thedvsmonkey said:


> Are you looking for a Militare Manual Wind or an Automatico? I have a Militare Manual Wind but I'm looking for a Millimetri or a D-date.


Looking for an Automatico as I find the crown a bit of a pain, though love the clean look of the 2004.

Sent from my LT29i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedvsmonkey

Gotcha! My first Anonimo was a Militare Crono and I regret selling it! I've just been making it a habit to wind my Militare before I get out of bed in the morning. I've come to really like the watch!


----------



## Sexitano

My latest pics ..........


----------



## phunky_monkey

The 2004 really is a stunner...beautiful!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## microrotor

It's Halloween. This is my Anonimo pumpkin.


----------



## primerak

HOH leather above BC rubber below


----------



## phunky_monkey

New to me Pro GMT waffle :-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag

Beautiful November 9th day in California to wear my new Gunny Blacksteel strap with my Anonimo Deep Blue Millemetri. Artsy pics in my backyard using my iPhone 5s


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Pro GMT :-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio

Blurry pic.


----------



## torromoto

That's the one I'd like to get..Beautiful....



predapio said:


> Blurry pic.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## TomK

My Professionale Chronograph!


----------



## micahpop

Still wearing this one but with new straps from Toshi 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## salvon

Hello everyone! It's my first post on this thread! I am enjoying with this piece!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag

How's this for matching watch to shoes?


----------



## dougiedude

Kromag said:


> How's this for matching watch to shoes?


*Nice!

*Now, if only your shoe soles were lined in stainless steel!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## salvon

Kromag said:


> How's this for matching watch to shoes?


That's nice! Strap matches the shoes, blue dial matches the jeans! Will be good if the thread is blue to match the shoes blue strip?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag

salvon said:


> That's nice! Strap matches the shoes, blue dial matches the jeans! Will be good if the thread is blue to match the shoes blue strip?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL the strap thread matches the rubber soul siding 

BTW this was all a coincidence


----------



## tfinnan

Just put this on the Isofrane...

-T


----------



## micahpop

Got a couple of new straps from Toshi.


----------



## Kromag

Triton said:


>


That is one sweet looking piece Triton.

Anyone know if that's the professional diver model or...?

[edit] I found it. It's the Professional GMT.


----------



## Alexfinn1

Hi mate! Did you sold your Hamilton Gmt H776150?? Regards


----------



## phunky_monkey

Great shots Micahpop! Love Toshi straps, they fit 'nimo's so well.


----------



## Alexfinn1

Sorry guys, my post was to micahpop... I have no experience on this site, and I don't know how I can text him( So, micahpop , can you text me on [email protected] if your Hamilton H776150 still available. Many Thanks .


----------



## micahpop

Thanks phunky!

Alex, I will send you an email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich-L

I wear my only one and recently acquired... Polluce - 2003







​


----------



## JayVeeez

Rich-L said:


> I wear my only one and recently acquired... Polluce - 2003
> 
> View attachment 1295880
> ​


Congrats! You got a real good one!!!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Going crazy today !




























Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH61703

nelsondevicenci said:


> Going crazy today ! Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


nelson try militate vintage on a black strap I did and it made the watch more beautiful


----------



## predapio

This for today.


----------



## CrispinRobles

Wait, you mean you put the Isofrane on it, no?;-)


----------



## stew77

phunky_monkey said:


> New to me Pro GMT waffle :-!


*Congrats phunky! It's been a while since I've checked in, but that is one sweet new addition!!!!|>|> :-!*


----------



## Paff

*Btw this is up for a sale or trade in sales thread...* ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot...imo-dino-zei-argonauta-11005-44mm-955141.html


----------



## phunky_monkey

stew77 said:


> *Congrats phunky! It's been a while since I've checked in, but that is one sweet new addition!!!!|>|> :-!*


Thanks Chris! Really digging it, feels great to have a Pro back in the stable. Find I wear it a lot more than I did the Crono version as well, though I still prefer it aesthetically.


----------



## john111

nice looking watches can't help looking at the straps great quality and look


----------



## tfinnan

Paff said:


> View attachment 1312721
> 
> 
> *Btw this is up for a sale or trade in sales thread...* ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot...imo-dino-zei-argonauta-11005-44mm-955141.html


That's funny - I just posted my Sailor Diver so that I could free up funds for a Polluce...

-T


----------



## lorsban

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan_F

Here's mine...







[/URL] /IMG]

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

Who made your strap? It's really nice.


----------



## Alan_F

Fatz028 said:


> Who made your strap? It's really nice.


Thanks. It was made by Aaron at Combat Straps.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag

Nelson, how many Anonimo do you own? That blue is new to me.


----------



## jeremydw

Seems like Nelson owns 30+ different Nimos doesn't it?

Freezing in Buffalo, relentless snow and cold, so I busted out my all time favorite watch...always warms my heart. Gift from my wife some years back:


----------



## darby11

nelsondevicenci said:


> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


Wait a second. Isn't that crown supposed to be upper left? Your pieces truly are unique. Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Mille' Japan Edition today :-!


----------



## jynl




----------



## lorsban




----------



## phunky_monkey

Bronzo again today :-!


----------



## kimsoon

Sailor Diver at Singapore River Safari...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Anonimo D-Date on MadDog strap & Exaggerated s/s Buckle


----------



## korneevy

Oldie Millimetri on sharky


----------



## Akerue

Can't seem to get the AU/SS Polluce (on thick Colour #8 shell cordovan strap) off my wrist this fortnight... Not that my wrist is complaining!
I've really grown to love the modified fully polished bezel despite my earlier reservations!





And here it is with its older cousin!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Killer :-!


----------



## jeremydw

Akerue said:


> Can't seem to get the AU/SS Polluce (on thick Colour #8 shell cordovan strap) off my wrist this fortnight... Not that my wrist is complaining!
> I've really grown to love the modified fully polished bezel despite my earlier reservations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with its older cousin!


Absolutely gorgeous!!!

What are your thoughts on the Hi-Dive? Have a chance to pick one up. But haven't heard much about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akerue

jeremydw said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Hi-Dive? Have a chance to pick one up. But haven't heard much about it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate,

Well, the hi-dive case is the same as the polluce, so it wears the same. But because of the colouring it seems to wear a bit smaller. The finishing is great, the ox-pro coating feels almost silky to the touch.

When I spoke to the distributor in Australia, he told me the hands of the Hi-Dive were the most expensive to produce due to the shape.

The design is really cool and really stands out - It's definitely a funky watch!

The lume is cool with 3 different colours, however I find it a little be weak, especially towards the early hours of the morning. (I find the red lume to be a bit dim when it fades)

I've actually got the Hi-Dive up for sale at the moment, but I am still tossing up whether to keep it - if only to serve as spare parts for the Polluce (since they share the same case)

Here it is on a Dino Zei Cream Kodiak strap which I think looks awesome on it!



And another on a bomber style vintage strap


----------



## phunky_monkey

:-!


----------



## lorsban

Saw Alton Brown rocking a Wayfarer on the Food Network lol

Pretty cool! That guy has great taste in watches.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## lorsban

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Love that combo.

I had a halios laguna with an isofrane that I tried with the Nimo. Looked great but unfortunately I had to give it along with the laguna when I sold it.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HGV




----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICH61703

love this watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

very nice indeed


Akerue said:


> Can't seem to get the AU/SS Polluce (on thick Colour #8 shell cordovan strap) off my wrist this fortnight... Not that my wrist is complaining!
> I've really grown to love the modified fully polished bezel despite my earlier reservations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is with its older cousin!


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## phunky_monkey

Millemetri Japan Edition on the wrist today :-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo

太糟糕了所有貶值


----------



## whywatch9

HistoricDNAnonimo said:


> 太糟糕了所有貶值


What are you referring to?


----------



## U5512




----------



## ericfeuer




----------



## EnzoT




----------



## ericfeuer

had to go back to this on the new strap one more day.....


----------



## JayVeeez

whywatch9 said:


> What are you referring to?


Roughly translated it says: "Too bad about all the devaluation."


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo




----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

HistoricDNAnonimo said:


>


I love this model! I'm a sucker for waffle dials.


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kromag

Hi Eric,
That is a great looking combo!! Can you tell us a bit about it. What are all the complications? What's that screw in the back? The strap really sets off the whole package.

Cheers



ericfeuer said:


> had to go back to this on the new strap one more day.....


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak




----------



## jeremydw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

classic timepiece....



jeremydw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator

Put my Nautilo on a Gasgasbones strap. Very comfortable and practical for my use.


----------



## phunky_monkey

primerak said:


> View attachment 1469840


Is that a Drass Sailor? Looks great!


----------



## whywatch9

TheRegulator said:


> Put my Nautilo on a Gasgasbones strap. Very comfortable and practical for my use.


very nice strap option. did you mod the strap to fit the lugs? I would love to get one too!!!


----------



## primerak




----------



## TheRegulator

I modded a strap on hand as a test Whywatch. Been talking to Carl at GGB about a specific design for DZ lugs and will keep everyone informed.


----------



## Norm S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDD3333

The Regulator&#8230;

Great job and please do keep us informed. 

I have been looking for a strap option to give a more casual look for my Dino Zei. Have not been able to find the leather strap I wanted but a tan version of the GGB strap might be great (and relatively cheap) option. It would be wonderful if GGB could supply the straps pre-cut to the specific lug width&#8230;.but if not it would be worth ordering and then custom fitting as you have.

Nice 'outside the box' alternative!


----------



## phunky_monkey

I really like that GGB option on the DZ, especially if using the watch in summer. The lack of a rubber/synthetic strap option was always one of the biggest drawbacks of the Nautilo style case for me as it's too hot here in Summer to wear leather, but that solves the issue quite nicely and looks pretty damn good to boot!

Nice job :-!


----------



## TheRegulator

Thanks for the kind remarks. Carl at GGB is both talented and busy. We've discussed DZ specific designs, and he's been working on a bronze buckle. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## whywatch9

TheRegulator said:


> Thanks for the kind remarks. Carl at GGB is both talented and busy. We've discussed DZ specific designs, and he's been working on a bronze buckle.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


I went on their website. the bronze buckle looks amazing. I am really looking forward to the strap and buckle!!


----------



## TheRegulator

Carl sent me this prototype shot:


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Militare on Black 74 strap. Anyone knows where I can track down a rubber strap for Militare? Holly at "about time" no longer has it.


----------



## HistoricDNAnonimo




----------



## Kromag




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## nelsondevicenci




----------



## lorsban

watchdaddy1 said:


>


That's a good lookin combo! What strap is that?


----------



## watchdaddy1

lorsban said:


> That's a good lookin combo! What strap is that?


Thanks
It's from Maddoog


----------



## lorsban

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks
> It's from Maddoog


Interesting. Love the whole rustic look.


----------



## watchdaddy1

lorsban said:


> Interesting. Love the whole rustic look.


It's 1 of his 1st from 5 yrs ago it's gone thru the ringer w/ me over the years


----------



## torromoto

My first GLAUCOI. There was a little smudge on the dial so I send it in to be replaced..This is what it transformed into, a GLAUCOII.

I liked the newer dial a lot more (atleast that´s what I thought in the beginning) so I ended up buying another..Just love the casework on these, simply fantastic..


----------



## whywatch9

Where did you send to have the dial replaced?
Glauco 2 is a nice remake of the first one.
Thanks!



torromoto said:


> My first GLAUCOI. There was a little smudge on the dial so I send it in to be replaced..This is what it transformed into, a GLAUCOII.
> 
> I liked the newer dial a lot more (atleast that´s what I thought in the beginning) so I ended up buying another..Just love the casework on these, simply fantastic..


----------



## torromoto

I send it to ANONIMO Firenze about 2 years ago...They replaced the dial with the newer version....not sure why but I didn´t mind at the time...



whywatch9 said:


> Where did you send to have the dial replaced?
> Glauco 2 is a nice remake of the first one.
> Thanks!


----------



## arni52

Hi all,
here is my wear for the bank holiday weekend 









Anyone out there got a bronze milli they want to move on? :think:

Paul


----------



## CrispinRobles

This one hasn't been getting much wrist time lately, but I do like it, and like it much better than the bronze version. Hope I'm posting this correctly.


----------



## Kromag

arni52 said:


> Hi all,
> here is my wear for the bank holiday weekend
> 
> View attachment 1607910
> 
> 
> Anyone out there got a bronze milli they want to move on? :think:
> 
> Paul


Sweeeeet! Please post a couple better pics


----------



## arni52

Not good with camera.........sorry


----------



## Kromag

Boy that's a nice model. What are the dimensions. Looks like over 45mm diameter.


----------



## phunky_monkey

The Pro's are 45mm :-!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning Guys


----------



## HM3

Just took this this morning. My Dino Zei Glauco.


----------



## Kromag

New strap called Red Devil with reverse taper on my Anonimo Deep Blue


----------



## watchdaddy1

FOUND A WAY TO BEAT THE SHORT LUG HOLES ANONIMO IS FAMOUS FOR

22MM CURVED SPRINGBARS


----------



## salvon

May I know what's the diameter of the curved springbars? Where can I get it?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispinRobles




----------



## stew77

*Still enjoying these very much lately....

*


----------



## primerak

Yes Japan LE 50 pieces. Thanks. 


phunky_monkey said:


> Is that a Drass Sailor? Looks great!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Killer collection Stew, and great pics!


----------



## andrewfear

San Marco Dino Zei 6 Day.


----------



## csm

nice thread to keep the brand alive...... at least beetween us......

regards


----------



## csm

Mine says hello&#8230;









Cesar


----------



## DeMontre

Hi Everyone,

I have a deep interest in Breitling watches but I also have a great passion or Anonimo.

So here is my 3003 Slide Rule.

I love the Kodiak Leather strap and the Expo back. Its a favourite wear for formal occasions.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Polluce on the wrist today :-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

:-!


----------



## aaamax

DeMontre said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a deep interest in Breitling watches but I also have a great passion or Anonimo.
> 
> So here is my 3003 Slide Rule.
> 
> I love the Kodiak Leather strap and the Expo back. Its a favourite wear for formal occasions.


I dig it!


----------



## RICH61703

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear

Dino Zei San Marco on a black kodiak strap (which I have Nelson to thank for!)


----------



## Neofio

Anonimo Dino Zei Argonauta on rubber! 




























I had a Technomarine strap designed to accommodate hidden lugs lying around, and I thought why not? The lugs were 16mm and I had to cut (clumsily) into it, but the strap flares to a perfect width and I think the color/dial combo and center area of the strap complements the lug design. Perhaps I can do a cleaner job of it in the future.


----------



## aaamax

Neofio said:


> Anonimo Dino Zei Argonauta on rubber!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Technomarine strap designed to accommodate hidden lugs lying around, and I thought why not? The lugs were 16mm and I had to cut (clumsily) into it, but the strap flares to a perfect width and I think the color/dial combo and center area of the strap complements the lug design. Perhaps I can do a cleaner job of it in the future.


Perfect example of what makes Anonimo so special... look at that case! 
Good idea on the strap too. 
Cheers


----------



## watchdaddy1

On Maddog shoes


----------



## Kromag

aaamax said:


> Perfect example of what makes Anonimo so special... look at that case!
> Good idea on the strap too.
> Cheers


Hi respectfully disagree. That strap totally takes away from the Dino. The color does not compliment it IMO and it doesn't even fit. It's not flush with the case and that also detracts from the beauty of the Dino. It was worth the effort to try it but having seen it I would replace it with a contrasting strap or at least a matching blue one that fits.


----------



## Neofio

Kromag said:


> Hi respectfully disagree. That strap totally takes away from the Dino. The color does not compliment it IMO and it doesn't even fit. It's not flush with the case and that also detracts from the beauty of the Dino. It was worth the effort to try it but having seen it I would replace it with a contrasting strap or at least a matching blue one that fits.


I have the idea to cut into the strap itself (removing the hidden lugs), doing so will make it flush with the case and the beveled edge will also match the bevel in the strap. However, the Technomarine strap actually has a hard plastic backing in the center of it, which will make attempting to cut into it considerably difficult. Will try doing so with some tools in the future.

In any case, this was only an exercise. I actually have a custom made Gunny strap for it on the way which will arrive in a week or so.


----------



## arni52

Landed today.
Before it arrived my intention was to lighten with Nelson's toothpaste gag but now 
I've handled it I love the patina.


----------



## csm

Regards

Cesar


----------



## aaamax

cesar scarambone said:


> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Love it.
An action shot in traffic. looks good.


----------



## Kromag

Light affects this blue color a lot in photos


----------



## Neofio

New custom Gunny Strap for my Argonauta  I was expecting more pronounced padding though.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

OEM!


----------



## ridley

Zulu time with new Toshi strap in Storm Grey.





Cheers Simon.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Great combo, Ridley :-!


----------



## ridley

Hi phunky, thanks for that, not had this watch for long but really love it. It came on an original black/grey stitch strap which looked nice, but I thought a bit of red would set if off nicely. Cheers Simon.


----------



## StefB

Wow - that is probably the best strap alternatives I've ever seen for the Argonauta. Terrific!



Neofio said:


> Anonimo Dino Zei Argonauta on rubber!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Technomarine strap designed to accommodate hidden lugs lying around, and I thought why not? The lugs were 16mm and I had to cut (clumsily) into it, but the strap flares to a perfect width and I think the color/dial combo and center area of the strap complements the lug design. Perhaps I can do a cleaner job of it in the future.


----------



## torromoto

I tend to forget how special these really are...Been wearing this one all week now..It's a real beauty!!


The pic doesn't do the bronze patina any justice but in a lightbox you can capture this!!!


----------



## whywatch9

Hi Guillermo,

how do you keep the patina in such a great shape? How do you clean it?
thanks!


----------



## torromoto

I don't do anything...It stays like this...Only thing I have done in the past is to polish it with a metal polish to a gold colour. Then I left it to patina and this is what I got!!! I do believe it has something to do with me polishing it as I have another Bronze Glauco with matte finish wich has a different look.



I never cleaned up the other one because of the matt finish but I think it would look good polished ass well.

QUOTE=whywatch9;9516474]Hi Guillermo,
how do you keep the patina in such a great shape? How do you clean it?
thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## whywatch9

Anonimo marine bronze is truly a beast!! Marine (Aluminum) bronze has slightly different characteristics than bronze. Folks Google the composition of the alloy engraved on the back, you'll find interesting facts about anonimo bronze!


----------



## CrispinRobles

That strap sets the watch off nicely. I can see where you made a little mistake, but I doubt it's noticeable when you're wearing it. Especially if you spin your arm like a propeller.b-)


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## lorsban

Still the most badass bracelet on the planet:


----------



## tfinnan

lorsban said:


> Still the most badass bracelet on the planet:


Absolutely!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## sinizurri

I need bit help from you guys! I owned one Millimetri and sold it few years ago. Regretted that since! Now I got opportunity to buy this Pre-Sailor Diver ´nimo through a trade. I don't know which year it has been produced etc. so do you guys know? Huge thanks for help!


----------



## SBD

All I know can be found in this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f16/anonimo-sailor-q8-475094.html
Really like those hands with the Sailor case.


----------



## sinizurri

Thanks, I looked at link you posted and found out that this is exactly the same watch!  Peschio had changed the hands in this watch in 2013. Quite a story that this watch has found its way to Finland now!


----------



## CrispinRobles

sinizurri said:


> Thanks, I looked at link you posted and found out that this is exactly the same watch!  Peschio had changed the hands in this watch in 2013. Quite a story that this watch has found its way to Finland now!


The circuitous route of your Anonimo reminded me of a story my Mother told me as a kid: The Steadfast Tin Soldier by Hans Christian Anderson. So thanks for that and may you wear your watch in good health.


----------



## Marco Marchetti

(Sorry for my english)
Good morning to everyone, this is mine Q8. The hands are right but it missing the logo on the crown... :think:
I know a sad story of Q8 that i don't know if you know.. it was not in honor of the boat Anonimo Sailing team in 2007.. but in Italy in 2008 was one of the prizes that were given by Q8 petrol stations with 19000 points and 399.00 euro... not a good thing to Anonimo :-(


----------



## sinizurri

Ok! Thanks for info Marco! 

There are black date ring in my version and the hands are changed in 2013 (and Anonimo A on crown). Do you know, did they make these really those 200 (mine is number 20) or were there more produced? 200 is quite a small amount. How the long the campaign lasted?


----------



## Marco Marchetti

sinizurri said:


> Ok! Huge thanks for info Marco!
> 
> There are black date ring in my version and the hands are changed in 2013 (and Anonimo A on crown). Do you know, did they make these really those 200 (mine is number 20) or were there more produced? 200 is quite a small amount. How the long the campaign lasted?


Not more than 200 .. indeed with the campaign they were handed a few (19000 points is a lot of fuel ..) many unsold are then were given away to people who worked for Q8, mine was of one of these. The campaign lasted a year.


----------



## sinizurri

Ok! Huuuge thanks to you Marco!


----------



## JayVeeez

Dino Zei Glauco!


----------



## tward

2005


----------



## montelatici

Wow, I sent my Panerai for a overhaul and had to select a watch to wear while it is being worked on. Then I read Anonimo is out of business. I thought I would wear the old Rolex standard steel date or actually wear my Jaeger Le Coultre Platinum Reserve de Marche Reverso. I looked at the Oris, as small as the Rolex and then a top of the line Orient with all kinds of complications. Those latter watches are all unworn. But, there was the Anonimo Millemetri I had forgotten about. That's what I am wearing now. At least it is big enough to read! But WTF happened to Anonimo. It's was a nice and inexpensive (for the quality) watch.


----------



## lorsban

montelatici said:


> View attachment 3930154
> Wow, I sent my Panerai for a overhaul and had to select a watch to wear while it is being worked on. Then I read Anonimo is out of business. I thought I would wear the old Rolex standard steel date or actually wear my Jaeger Le Coultre Platinum Reserve de Marche Reverso. I looked at the Oris, as small as the Rolex and then a top of the line Orient with all kinds of complications. Those latter watches are all unworn. But, there was the Anonimo Millemetri I had forgotten about. That's what I am wearing now. At least it is big enough to read! But WTF happened to Anonimo. It's was a nice and inexpensive (for the quality) watch.


I guess the first 2 owners couldn't handle the brutal business side of things and everything started falling apart.

They went head on vs the Swiss with barely any marketing.

Had they followed the online route of Stowa/Sinn etc...they may have had a chance.

The current owners (Sowind?) have more or less abandoned the original philosophies and history that made Anonimo interesting in the first place.


----------



## montelatici

Small Italian companies are very bad at marketing. They believe a well designed, well made product is all they need.


----------



## Triton

Pro GMT :-!


----------



## Axelay2003

tward said:


> 2005
> View attachment 3894306


One of my fav Anonimo.


----------



## lorsban

At Piazza Del Duomo in Florence:


----------



## csm

This is where those anonimos are used to be made! 


Cesar


----------



## lorsban

cesar scarambone said:


> This is where those anonimos are used to be made!
> 
> Cesar


Yup!

Here's one of the last places you'll find new Anonimo Historic models - Ponte Vecchio, Florence:


----------



## Mako

This one is pretty historic


----------



## John Price

Cool photos lorsban. We were there in 2012 and plan on going back in 1-2 years. Fell in love with Italy and the trip was one of the reasons I tracked down a Dino Zei as a reminder of such a neat place.


----------



## lorsban

John Price said:


> Cool photos lorsban. We were there in 2012 and plan on going back in 1-2 years. Fell in love with Italy and the trip was one of the reasons I tracked down a Dino Zei as a reminder of such a neat place.


Yup, Italy is definitely beautiful. Especially the Tuscan region with Firenze, Siena and San Gimigniano.


----------



## csm

lorsban said:


> Yup!
> 
> Here's one of the last places you'll find new Anonimo Historic models - Ponte Vecchio, Florence:


Brother have you seen their prices? They must have a nice discount...

Regards

Cesar


----------



## lorsban

cesar scarambone said:


> Brother have you seen their prices? They must have a nice discount...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Unfortunately no. We were part of a tour and we only had time to do window shopping.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispinRobles

Sweet! The white dial is stunning.


----------



## WatchTiger

Hi,
I know this Anonimo Dealer in "Firenze"! Btw, such a nice place to be.
And the owner Alessandro is a very kind person.

Regards from Munich

Roman


----------



## Dhillon

Cronoscopio SE
Number x of the prototype's made (29 prototypes in total).

Strap by WatchStrapped Co.

Tried to match the strap thread to numerals. Have I succeeded?


----------



## Dhillon

Today's late offering

Sailor Diver on a strap by Miro ( BrownStrap Co).

Strap colour to compliment the outline colour of numerals.

Enjoy


----------



## lorsban

WatchTiger said:


> Hi,
> I know this Anonimo Dealer in "Firenze"! Btw, such a nice place to be.
> And the owner Alessandro is a very kind person.
> 
> Regards from Munich
> 
> Roman


Wow small world!

I wasn't able to go inside the store but I definitely think that all or most Italians are very warm and friendly and they're definitely proud of what they make - true from the food, leather, jewelry and watches.


----------



## WatchTiger

Hello,

Yes, a really small world! ;-)

I love Italy too, the country itself with the great wines and food!
And they know how to create fashion and another nice things.
Btw, Florence is only 6-7 Hours away from Munich by car.

And I'm still in love with my San Marco....
Here my one fresh from the Anonimo Dealer in "Firenze"








San Marco and Coffee








With my favorite "Gentleman" knife from Solingen








Best regards from Munich
WatchTiger

P.S. The hand wind Anonimo Militare 2004 is hard to find, isn't it!?


----------



## lorsban

WatchTiger said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, a really small world! ;-)
> 
> I love Italy too, the country itself with the great wines and food!
> And they know how to create fashion and another nice things.
> Btw, Florence is only 6-7 Hours away from Munich by car.
> 
> And I'm still in love with my San Marco....
> Here my one fresh from the Anonimo Dealer in "Firenze"
> View attachment 4406890
> 
> 
> San Marco and Coffee
> View attachment 4406898
> 
> 
> With my favorite "Gentleman" knife from Solingen
> View attachment 4406906
> 
> 
> Best regards from Munich
> WatchTiger
> 
> P.S. The hand wind Anonimo Militare 2004 is hard to find, isn't it!?


Beautiful! One of my fave Nimos for sure!

I think if ever there was a "Signature" Anonimo it would be the Militare series. I think that's why it's so popular until today and so hard to track down.


----------



## WatchCM3

Love those watch bands! I'm looking to change out the band on my Marlin next week, but I'm having a hard time figuring out what size tool to use on the hex screw on the side to loosen the bar and remove the strap. Is it a .9mm? I saw one thread that said 1mm, but can't seem to find that size available. Thanks!


----------



## WatchTiger

Finally I got the strap tool for the San Marco directly from Anonimo! ;-)
This makes it easier to change the strap.

Here my brand new black canvas with a black PVD buckle...









...and on my wirst!








Best regards from Munich
WatchTiger

P.S. Summertime is Canvas time ;-)


----------



## mikemargolis

WatchTiger said:


> Finally I got the strap tool for the San Marco directly from Anonimo! ;-)
> This makes it easier to change the strap.


LET THE RECORD SHOW: Anonimo SA is helping an Anonimo Firenze customer.

Love you guys!


----------



## JayVeeez

Nice moves Mike!


----------



## mikemargolis

I can take no credit for this one, as the one with the new tool is in Germany.

Well, except that I brought the new Production/Service Director over to Anonimo from one of my old company's. 

OK, nevermind, I take credit for this one even though I didn't even know about it. Yeah, I did that too. Bwahaha


----------



## csm

Hahaha.. Good to know that new anonimo are helping us with old anonimos in some issues! Well done!

Regards


Cesar


----------



## phunky_monkey

WatchTiger said:


> Finally I got the strap tool for the San Marco directly from Anonimo! ;-)
> This makes it easier to change the strap.
> 
> Here my brand new black canvas with a black PVD buckle...
> 
> P.S. Summertime is Canvas time ;-)


Looks stunning mate, congrats! Glad you were able to find a little help as well, those hex-lugs can be a serious pain.

Makes me miss my SM quite a bit...


----------



## John Price

This one today...



John


----------



## phunky_monkey

That's a beauty John, and my favourite case and dial combo for the Nautilo.


----------



## CrispinRobles

I just put this new strap on the GMT and am hoping I will wear it more because of it. Strap was made by Simona DiStefano in Italy. She did a great job. I think the color matches pretty well, too.


----------



## John Price

That strap looks great!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Agreed, great combo.


----------



## WatchTiger

Hi Guys,

Here is the next awesome Anonimo Militare "Alpini"! ;-)
Limited to 97 Pieces (Anonimo founded in 1997 => 97)









Winter- or Summer Uniform









and one last pic








Best regards
WatchTiger


----------



## b2s

One of the watches I will always keep in my collection.

Cheers


----------



## CrispinRobles

WatchTiger said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is the next awesome Anonimo Militare "Alpini"! ;-)
> Limited to 97 Pieces (Anonimo founded in 1997 => 97)
> 
> View attachment 4986249
> 
> 
> Winter- or Summer Uniform
> 
> View attachment 4986273
> 
> 
> and one last pic
> View attachment 4986289
> 
> 
> Best regards
> WatchTiger


Looks nice but I'd prefer it in SS. Does it have the ETA 2824-2 with the Dubois-Depraz module?


----------



## Dhillon

B2S

Lovely leather strap, can I ask where from?
Cheers


----------



## b2s

Red 12 Strap and this one is made from antique Swiss ammo leather. I bought a few from Red 12 years ago. But I don't think he is making the strap anymore. Last I asked if he would make one for me for another watch, there was no answer from the guy. That was about a few years back.



Dhillon said:


> B2S
> 
> Lovely leather strap, can I ask where from?
> Cheers


----------



## WatchTiger

Hello,

I guess for this unique timepiece it's a Sellita SW 300 automatic movement with a 2035T Dubois-Dépraz module.

Regards
WatchTiger


----------



## Dhillon

b2s said:


> Red 12 Strap and this one is made from antique Swiss ammo leather. I bought a few from Red 12 years ago. But I don't think he is making the strap anymore. Last I asked if he would make one for me for another watch, there was no answer from the guy. That was about a few years back.


I'll try and get one made up, will post pics when done


----------



## watchdaddy1

Anonimo D-Date


















Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTiger

close up of the ltd. bronze version.







Awesome used look bronze dial! ;-)

Regards
WatchTiger


----------



## John Price

WatchTiger, 

Is that your watch? If so, you must be one of the first buyers (at least to post photos of their own watch from the new Anonimo company).

John


----------



## Ptern




----------



## lorsban

Any good rubber straps there besides Anonimo? I got a plain Hirsch one but it's a bit slim. I can see the lug edges. Something a bit thicker would be good.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax

John Price said:


> WatchTiger,
> 
> Is that your watch? If so, you must be one of the first buyers (at least to post photos of their own watch from the new Anonimo company).
> 
> John


X2????! first sighting in the wild?
I'm guessing we will never find out&#8230; lol


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## lorsban

On Hirsch Pure

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

lorsban said:


> On Hirsch Pure
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Ohhhh I like that 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapalalk


----------



## Triton




----------



## lorsban

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich Plane

Bold and beautiful


----------



## watchdaddy1

D Date



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## eric76




----------



## watchdaddy1

eric76 said:


> View attachment 6027274


Nice,  that blue dial, don't believe I've seen 1 in blue 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

Hi, as someone unfamiliar with this brand but who finds this watch deeply cool, what's the story around / behind it?

Would be grateful if someone could share.


----------



## watchdaddy1

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Hi, as someone unfamiliar with this brand but who finds this watch deeply cool, what's the story around / behind it?
> 
> Would be grateful if someone could share.


Original Panerai makers until they split up & became Anonimo more to it but that's the gist.
Unfortunately their new products out are not that appealing in my opinion

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban

watchdaddy1 said:


> Original Panerai makers until they split up & became Anonimo more to it but that's the gist.
> Unfortunately their new products out that appealing in my opinion
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


This plus the fact that Anonimo changed ownership and moved shop to Switzerland just like Panerai corp.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## mruhr

b2s said:


> One of the watches I will always keep in my collection.
> 
> Cheers


Lovely strap where did you get it?

Skickat från min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

On Drew canvas












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Finally got a set of thin spring bars with large enough "shoulders" to stay in place (screw bars stripped out long time ago), which means...Zulu straps on my Mille.







a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Finally got a set of thin spring bars with large enough "shoulders" to stay in place (screw bars stripped out long time ago), which means...Zulu straps on my Mille.








a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

Weird - double post. Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

We are few, but we are here! Hahahaha 
Today









Regards

Cesar


----------



## watchdaddy1

jeremydw said:


> Finally got a set of thin spring bars with large enough "shoulders" to stay in place (screw bars stripped out long time ago), which means...Zulu straps on my Mille.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use curved spring-bars on my d-date works great. Only problem w/ Anonimo is shallow lug holes when it comes to strap swapping.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## jeremydw

watchdaddy1 said:


> I use curved spring-bars on my d-date works great. Only problem w/ Anonimo is shallow lug holes when it comes to strap swapping.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


So true. I bought a couple of cool straps specifically for my Anonimo only to not have them even be able to fit because how close the lug holes are to the case. It's my only complaint about my Nimo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

jeremydw said:


> So true. I bought a couple of cool straps specifically for my Anonimo only to not have them even be able to fit because how close the lug holes are to the case. It's my only complaint about my Nimo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a strap whore so I hear ya. Get some curved spring-bars they work.

























Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------

